

Mashable's Crowdsourced Digital Bill of Rights - stevewillows
http://mashable.com/2013/08/12/digital-bill-of-rights-crowdsource/

======
stevewillows
I thought this list was an interesting outcome compared to the original
document found at [http://mashable.com/2013/07/01/digital-bill-of-
rights/](http://mashable.com/2013/07/01/digital-bill-of-rights/)

